# 2014 Golf R Mk7 SQ build + Android integration



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

This is my second SQ audio build after previous adventure with BMW E46, Zune HD player, heavily tweaked Alpine H700 and custom Ainet controller (Ai10).


This setup is going to be much more complicated.
Initial specs are following

*Car*

Golf R Mk7 2014
Custom leather interior 
Retrofitted Discover Pro 9.2" HU + LTE
Sony Xperia X Performance phone in custom dock





























*Goals*

Very high quality SQ system
Full integration with factory HU and controls
SQ support for streaming audio services Google Play Music, Deezer and Sportify
Support for Google maps and other Android apps


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Interface and controls*

Rooted Xperia X Performance connected to stock HU via Mirrorlink
Full mirroring of Android UI to stock 9.2" display
Android UI is controlled with stock capasitive touch and Prev/next track steering wheel buttons
"Voice" steering wheel button is remapped to Play/Pause (short press) and Switching between nav and player apps (long press). 
Two additional buttons in android nav. bar with custom Tasker actions

*Dual CAN STM32 controller managing the phone and Audio DSP*

Connected to Infotainment CAN and MIB CAN buses
Intercepting steering wheel buttons, system volume, and system audio source selection from Infotainment CAN 
Intercepting display buttons and touch inputs from MIB CAN
Controlling audio DSP over UART
Controlling the phone over Bluetooth

*Digital audio path*

Phone transmitting lossless audio over WiFi to Chromecast Audio or Sonos Connect
Chromecast Audio is connected to DSP via Toslink
Sonos Connect is connected to DSP via Coax SPDIF
Stock Dynaudio amp will be connected to DSP via Toslink (work in progress)
CarDSP 4x10 Full (1795) selected as best sounding audio DSP I ever heard in the car. 
Tried Alpine H700, H800, Audison BitOne and wasn't satisfied
Listened Alpine F1 Status, Carrozzeria and Helix DSPs and neiter sounded as impressive as CarDSP


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Analogue audio path*

*Tweeters*
OEM Vifa tweeters from ATC SCM11 speakers. 
Choosed after comparison with multiple top tweeters from ScanSpeak, Morel, Hertz, Focal and Hybrid Audio
Amplified by Bewith R-205S dual channel amp

*Midrange*
Hybrid Audio Legatia L3V2
Amplified by second Bewith R-205S dual channel amp

*Midbass*
8" Hybrid Audio Legatia L8V2
Amplified by pair of Bewith A-110S BS01 Limited mono amp
_Not satisfied with midbass dynamics and resolution. Looking for the replacement for L8V2_

*Sub* _In progress_
Rythmik Audio 12" Direct Servo subwoofer GR SW-12-4
Rythmik Audio HX300-12S servo amp with custom made 12V power supply


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow I am in !! Those bewith amps look very interesting. Japan amps right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Unless you have found a custom app that behaves differently than the ones I tested, you will have to have constant internet connectivity for the chromecast audio to work. Wifi alone will not work (unless they have come out with a new app lately).


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> Wow I am in !! Those bewith amps look very interesting. Japan amps right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, right.
Bewith is Japanese Hi-End car audio brand with quite unique amps and speakers.
Like their amps a lot for very detailed and dynamic sound signature.

Their speakers are quite specific and I prefer more traditional acoustics.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

SSSnake said:


> Unless you have found a custom app that behaves differently than the ones I tested, you will have to have constant internet connectivity for the chromecast audio to work. Wifi alone will not work (unless they have come out with a new app lately).


Right, regardless of app selection any Chromecast requires constant internet connectivity as it fetching needed codecs from Google servers dynamically. 

LTE modem in my MIB2 HU is sufficient to feed the Chromecast Audio. However MIB2 WiFi Hot Spot isn't very stable. Going to install better LTE router soon.

BTW, Sonos is planned as secondary source as it can operate offline with local content. Unfortunately quality of Sonos digital outputs isn't very good. Chromecast via Toslink playing better with more details. 
The plan is to replace Sonos with some Volumio player.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I wanted to do chromecast in my car and boat but internet connectivity can be spotty for both (I tend to drive in remote areas because I like curves and the boat well coverage on lakes can be spotty as well). The reason I mentioned a different app as a possible solution is that "localcast" was supposed to work without the requirement of internet connectivity but the last time I tried it did not perform as advertised. Good luck and love the car. My son had an 08 with and APR stage II tune. It was fun to drive.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

SSSnake said:


> I wanted to do chromecast in my car and boat but internet connectivity can be spotty for both (I tend to drive in remote areas because I like curves and the boat well coverage on lakes can be spotty as well). The reason I mentioned a different app as a possible solution is that "localcast" was supposed to work without the requirement of internet connectivity but the last time I tried it did not perform as advertised. Good luck and love the car. My son had an 08 with and APR stage II tune. It was fun to drive.


Localcast is able to cast local content, but Chromecast must be connected to Internet at least on the beginning of each track. 
It's not enough to set up Chromecast on the same WiFi network with Localcast player. Internet connection is needed to download the codecs, then Chromecast can play the rest of local track without online access.

Thanks, love my Golf too


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

Here comes door preparations

New sleeve for speaker cables added











Thick composite base for 8" midbass driver





















Speaker rings of MDF











Completed podium with Audax 8" test speaker












Door is strongly reinforced with two layers of damping material


----------



## RichTea (Jun 20, 2009)

How do you plan to get a digital signal from the Dynaudio amp? That's something I'd be very interested in.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

RichTea said:


> How do you plan to get a digital signal from the Dynaudio amp? That's something I'd be very interested in.


We're located I2S bus inside Dynaudio Amp between MOST interface logic and DSP.
It carrying TDM stereo stream w/o equalization and volume applied.
Just exactly whay I need as Volume and EQ are managed by CarDSP in my system.
Working on code for PLD needed to convert TDM to SPDIF.

I'll keep posting about the progress.


----------



## BubbaMc (Apr 8, 2019)

Nik1976 said:


> I'll keep posting about the progress.


How is the progress going Nik? I'm very interested to see how this turned out!


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorry for a long silence, project is alive and quite close to completion. 

My goal is a high quality SQ system with Tidal HiFi streaming and full integration into VW Golf stock HU (retrofitted facelift Discover Pro system with nice 9.2" touch screen).

*Software*
All UI (Players, Streaming clients, navigation, etc.) is runing on HTC U11 android phone connected to stock HU via Mirrorlink. Phone is heavily tweaked with custom Tasker scripts and Mirrorlink optimizations.
Android interface with all installed apps is completely mirrored and controlled from stock touch screen.
Most of the time I'm using BubbleUPnP for streaming Tidal to Volumio players.

*Control*
To fully control audio processor and phone from stock buttons and screen I built custom CAN controller around Teensy 3.6 board. Controller helps to change processor volume stock buttons, remap voice button on steering wheel to play/pause, map common tasks to empty touchscreen areas. Controller also connected to ALPS 4-directional Stick Switch + Encoder and small 0.91" LED screen. Encoder is used to change processor Volume/Presets/Inputs while all settings being displayed on screen.

*Network*
Fast internet connection (5-10 Mbps minimum) is critical for Tidal HiFi streaming. Besides LTE connection I also needed connection to known WiFi networks when mobile signal is weak. It also allows to tether internet from my phone as a backup. Therefore I had to install two routers. 
Fisrt one Teltonika RUT955 LTE/WiFi router connecting to both LTE and known WiFi networks and providing the internet to Mikrotik hAP AC2 GbE/WiFi router. Mikrotik creating two in-car WiFi networks (2.4 and 5 GHz) and connecting other hardware (phone, audio players) together. 

*Digital sources*
HTC phone is used as a controller to stream music over WiFi to one of three audio players. 
Streaming is lossless and no Bluetooth is used for audio.
Odroid C2 with slightly customized Volumio software is used as main player. It's connected to audio processor over HDMI. This is highest quality source.
Allo DigiOne hat with Raspberry Pi4 is connected to processor via coax SPDIF. It left only as a backup player and almost not used now due to lesser audio quality/overall stability. 
Chromecast Audio connected to processor via Toslink is used for Tidal and Goggle Play Music original streaming software which not supporting DLNA/UPnP receivers.

*Processor*
I using CarDSP Full SE 4x8 processor with additional HDMI input board. This 8 channel processor with Coax, Toslink, HDMi and analogue inputs is based on miniDSP board with high quality custom made BB 1795 DACs.
I listened almost all modern processors and most of the old Alpines (H600/H700/H800/H900/H990) and Pioneers/Carrozzeria, this is the best sounding unit I ever heard. 
*
Amplifiers*
IMHO: old Beiwth amplifiers somehow combines high accuracy and resolution with very natural sound signature. Being very detailed it's not harsh or tiring. 
I using pair of mono channel A-110S (100W) for midbass and two dual channel R-205S for mids and tweeters.

*Drivers*
Initially I installed HAT L8V2 in very well dampened front doors, but was dissapointed with lack of dynamics and bass details. Later it was replaced with Visaton GF 200 which plays much more detailed and goes down to 40-50 Hz. Like it a lot.
HAT L3V2 is nicely sitting in A-pillars. I like it, but considering an upgrade. Esotar 430 looks good, but quite expensive though.
Tweeters are Vifa units from ATC SCM7 home speakers. Very detailed and spacious drivers. 

Below is the system diagram. 
Planning to post install pictures/videos soon.

All software/firmwares developed for this project are published for free public access.
Sorry for my harsh English, I'll be glad to answer any questions about this setup.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

That setup... oh my...


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> That setup... oh my...


Nothing exceptional, only bare necessities


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

The amount of work in just the source is mind-blowing. Awesome stuff. Looking forward to seeing the install.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

ejeffrey said:


> The amount of work in just the source is mind-blowing. Awesome stuff. Looking forward to seeing the install.


Thanks, will post install pictures shortly.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

My Golf's interior trim was completely wrapped with leather and alcantara shortly after the purchase.
Doors looked quite nicely inside before audio install madness...










Unfortunately 8" speaker not fitting under stock door trim at all, so I had to redo everything...

Besides sound dampening materials, doors were reinforced inside with glued aluminium profiles


















Cut for the midbass was extended to accomodate new much bigger driver









Podium rings are created from MDF board with big composite base









Completed podium fully covered with waterproof epoxy









To save old leather door trims from execution I bought new ones from regular Golf Mk7
First fitment of the external rings









Door trim are going through shaving and fitting


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

Continue

Doors inside before...









... and after treatment









Door trims are ready for wrapping









Completed driver's door wrapped in leather...









... and passenger one









To be continued...


----------



## Mplstereo (May 28, 2020)

Thank you for sharing. I also want to connect a Allo digione to a DSP as my second source for super clean audio, streaming from a local network in the car, much like your plan laid out. How do you provide power to your allo digione, and does it power up automatically when you turn on the car? I am strictly interested in a permanent streamer for my car (DSP) (accessed via the app on the android HU). This way, you know, the signal comes in from the "sky", to the network player, to the DSP, amp, speakers, etc. No car stuff to dirty it up. Have you had success in any attempts to try this yet? Can't wait to see how this all unfolds!.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the feedback.
Unfortunately all Raspberry Pi HATs, including the DigiOne, are very dependent of power quality. 
I'm using linear DC-DC power supply based on three LM338. Board is selling here








26.0US $ |Lm338 Linear Regulator Power Board 15a Dc-dc Transform Plate Overcurrent Overheat Overpressure Protection Function - Instrument Parts & Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





it's worth adding some impulse DC-DC upfront and lower voltage from 12V down to 8-9V to avoid overheating.

Power supply is powered via relay triggered by car's ACC. So yes, all hardware including DigiOne is turning on/off automatically with acc.

Yes, I using Tidal HiFi in my car every day. Signal path is Tidal service->Phone->WiFi->Volumio on DigiOne or Odroid C2. 
BubbleUPnP player is used to wirelessly tream Tidal from phone to Volumio.

P. S. I'm getting rid of DigiOne as it's SPDIF signal quality isn't too good. Odroid C2 + $20 I2S/SPDIF converter sounting much better on my CarDSP and other DACs.


----------



## Mplstereo (May 28, 2020)

That was very informative, thank you. Nik1976, are you in a forum that talks about this stuff? Iv been looking for one specifically for this topic but no luck! Tried many searches.

Thanks for the tip on the odroid!

Daniel


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

You always welcome 
I publishing most of my reports in Russian on Drive2.ru blog.
Here's translated version: Google Translate

If you looking for really good source, take Odroid C2 and connect via I2S header this board:








18.75US $ 10% OFF|USB Digital Interface I2S Input to Coaxial Optical HDMI compatible SPDIF AES/EBU Output Amanero XMOS Sound Card HiFi Audio DAC|Digital-to-Analog Converter| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





This simple bundle + Volumio sounding much better than any digital source I tried, including DigiOne with Linear PS.

Nick


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

Few updates were done in recent months
1. Moved from dual channer Bewith R-205S amps used for midranges and tweeters to four single channel Bewith R-107S 722 edition beauties.
It gave nice improvements in resolution and clarity.

2. Visaton GF 200 8" Midbass drivers replaced with Peerless HDS-P830869.
Peerless drives sounding definitely faster and more detailed than Visatons

3. Odroid C2 changed to odroid C4 as main source. C4 now connected to CarDSP directly via I2S bus. Excessive conversion I2S->SPDIF->I2S between source and DSP is fully eliminated now. It helps to further improve the resolution.

Had a chance to compare Odroid C2 with top MOST->SPDIF interfaces.
Odroid won hands down as digital source with significantly better resolution.











P. S. Recently bought new Dynaudio Esotar2 430 mids as a replacement for Legatia L3V2. Can't wait to finally install and llisten it.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I love reading about installs like this. Fantastic car also. I swear I just saw it on r/Golf_R with that custom interior but can't find the post for the life of me.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

BLD MOVS said:


> I love reading about installs like this. Fantastic car also. I swear I just saw it on r/Golf_R with that custom interior but can't find the post for the life of me.


Thanks for such good feedback. Love this car too. It`s quite fast, advanced and understated at the same time.
You might seen my blog on Drive2.ru, but it`s completely in Russian.

Here's the link: Volkswagen Golf R ЗаRц на DRIVE2.RU

Google translate bless you


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Work and beautiful car of course


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Just stumbled onto your build. AWESOME work. 

Wondering how you actually got speaker wires for the Tweets and Midbass into the doors?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

